# Broken hand?



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

I caught myself on my hand over a week ago, and bruised the heel of my hand. Now, there's a bump on the heel of my hand, closer to the middle of my hand, rather than near the thumb.

It's still there, and if I push on it with some force, it's uncomfortable. I have low pain tolerance, so I don't think it's broken, but, as I've never broken a bone, I'm curious. COuld I have a broken a bone without being in excruciating pain? I was riding within a day, and it doesn't bother me in day to day life at all. It's simplay a little more sensitive than normal.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hands usualy swell when broken , but not every time . If you have not lost mobility or dexterity and it is not extraordinarily tender it is prob. not broken . If however there is any doubt you should have it looked at by a doctor as untreated broken bones can have lifelong consequenses.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

yea, when I broke my hand (fifth metacarpal, and yea don't punch with that side of your hand) it swelled to just about twice it's normal size almost immediately. Course, I also almost passed out after hearing the crack too. The bump could just be a cyst, but I'd agree that if you're concerned have it looked at.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

The bones I have broken I knew immediately. It's a sensation you typically feel when a bone breaks.

However....a friend of mine broke his arm, and i heard it happen. He didn't believe me when I told him I heard it break and he tried to prove it by doing pushups! He did a set of ten on a broken arm, and I've seen him cry over a bruised funny bone...


----------



## Shotgun Opera (Jun 28, 2009)

I had an almost exact same situation. I went OTB and caught myself with my hands, my left hand right at the base of it hurt for about 2 months and finally went away a couple weeks ago. Sounds more like soft tissue damage to me.


----------



## geoffmayne (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey all,

it's all better now. Good gloves with appropriate padding, plus not landing on the hand for a couple of weeks, and it's all good.

Thanks!


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

@geoffmayne

You could have a "splinter" fracture, which is what happened to me on the 4th metacarpal after my June 2009 fall. Key features of a fracture are 1) nausea after the accident (debateable) and 2) blood pooling in the palm of your hand about 24 hours later.

Radiograph (X-Ray) is the only way to be sure.

Good luck!


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

This is a picture of my broken hands from this season 2 different crashes. The right hand needed surgery and the left is what a hand looks like with a small fracture.


----------



## MTBadvocate (Aug 14, 2012)

dhmatt said:


> This is a picture of my broken hands from this season 2 different crashes. The right hand needed surgery and the left is what a hand looks like with a small fracture.


Went OTB on a washed out trail Aug 4th. Just found out I have 5th Metacarpal splinter fracture (acute communal) and got splinted. Going for CAT today to see if surgery is required. Those of you that have had this happen, can you recover and ride 100% or are crashes more likely to reinjure?


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Coming up on 9 weeks after my OTB fracturing metas 2/3/4. Luckily no surgery. Working on strength training now. Squeeze test is at 20lbs vs 100lbs on my good hand... got quite a bit to go. Doc says after 12 weeks I can get back on bike with light riding. Dirt roads and what not with no drops just yet. I hope to make 100% recovery, it's been a painful and annoyingly slooooow process. 

A bit worried about the upcoming snowboarding season...


----------



## MTBadvocate (Aug 14, 2012)

elcocopeli said:


> @geoffmayne
> 
> You could have a "splinter" fracture, which is what happened to me on the 4th metacarpal after my June 2009 fall. Key features of a fracture are 1) nausea after the accident (debateable) and 2) blood pooling in the palm of your hand about 24 hours later.
> 
> ...


How long till you were back on the bike? The problem with a hand injury and our sport is you know you are going to fall on it again.


----------

